# Rising Spirits, 2nd Generation



## Spyder (Aug 16, 2008)

Dave the Dead's original Rising Spirit was the inspiration for these. I built Dave's and always wanted to put my twist on it so here ya go. Mine took a bit more work in some places, less in others.
I am in the process of making a how-to if anyone is interested.














































Hope ya like'em


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Ohhhh! I do like them! The light color is very cool. Good job Spyder!


----------



## Spyder (Aug 16, 2008)

Well thanks Dave.
I was going for a more ghost like appearance.


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

wow that's fantastic! Looking forward to a how-to!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That third one looks so happy and cheerful


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Love em' Spyder - there are so many possibilities with this set up..... got the gears in my head spinning!


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

A haunted double entendre? #winning! I love it!


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

I like the really ghostly effect of these. I bet they look really neat in nighttime lighting.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

most excellent


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

ohhh, I like all of them, especially the 2nd one. The tombstone accompanying the 1st one gave me a good chuckle. Stoned to death, LOL!


----------



## Spyder (Aug 16, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone was going to catch that. LOL
That's one of my new stones for this year.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Very nice................


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Looks awesome. Love the lighter color, should show up great at night.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

an amazing trio of ghosts! Very impressive!


----------

